
Moscow's blockchain voting system cracked a month before election - Khelouiati
https://www.zdnet.com/article/moscows-blockchain-voting-system-cracked-a-month-before-election/
======
Konnstann
What's the point of hacking a voting system that doesn't matter anyway? It's
not like opposition parties in Russia have any chance of winning an election
anyway, it doesn't matter how people vote, and the majority of the population
have political opinions informed by state-run propaganda mills.

~~~
equalunique
It's for the Moscow municipal government, not national-level.

